
Twitter: Something Went Wrong - ablekh
Not that I use Twitter a lot, however, after their &quot;redesign&quot;, not a day goes by without me seeing messages &quot;Something went wrong. Try again.&quot; instead of the content. It is very sad and, actually, quite unbelievable, considering the company&#x27;s prominence and ample engineering talent (as evidenced by their open source software projects). Anybody else here experiencing the same issue? Thoughts?
======
forgotmypw
I use the mobile, no-JS Twitter, so I see an error message on every page load.
Not as many pageloads lately. Most of my Twitter links come from IRC, where
there are summary bots for the text. The pictures and videos are rarely worth
the hassle.

------
badrequest
I've noticed this when I click on embedded tweets for other apps. Safari opens
up and I get the bug you're mentioning. A refresh usually fixes it, and I
don't have a Twitter account, so I've never reported it.

~~~
cylinder714
Are we sure it's a bug?

I see the same behavior (I don't have an account either) when I look at
Twitter pages with Firefox Beta on Android: "something went wrong," then a
refresh displays the page. But isn't that supposed to defeat scrapers and
otherwise mess up the API?

------
not_a_cop75
Twitter sucks since it started caring more about creating interaction no
matter what the cost. They don't believe in good for all anymore.

